
Don't Get Excited About Android Tablets -- Yet - _grrr
http://www.pcworld.com/article/205266/google_dont_get_excited_about_android_tablets_yet.html?tk=hp_pop
======
sabj
One thing that worries me about the android-as-tablet platform is that it's
one space where a less strict control of the OS/hardware combinations means
that there will be a lot of BAD products that come out, especially those that
are racing out now before Google has released what sounds like nicely polished
updates to Android.

I hope they don't do serious damage to the branding / concept of the Google
Android tablet-sphere, since I am sure that a lot of great innovation could
come from the combination of freely innovating companies and great Google
software.

